# Campagnolo Bullet Ultra 50 Carbon Clincher



## EarleMosley (Feb 8, 2005)

Think of buying these wheels to replace my 2003 Campy Neutrons.
Anybody have these wheels?

Thanks


----------



## jonkjos (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to ride on Campy Neutron wheels (2 wheelsets ago now) and am also thinking seriously of buying Campy Bullet Ultra wheels. Please let me know what you hear about them. They are 1590 grams which is less than 100 grams heavier than most higher end low-mid profile aluminum wheels. That's the only negative that I see. I'm sure Campy has researched wheels long enough to produce an aerodynamic wheel profile. I was told that the Campy steel bearings are as good as most aftermarket ceramic bearings, but you can add CULT bearings for about $300 if you are so inclined.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

jonkjos said:


> I used to ride on Campy Neutron wheels (2 wheelsets ago now) and am also thinking seriously of buying Campy Bullet Ultra wheels. Please let me know what you hear about them. They are 1590 grams which is less than 100 grams heavier than most higher end low-mid profile aluminum wheels. That's the only negative that I see. I'm sure Campy has researched wheels long enough to produce an aerodynamic wheel profile. I was told that the Campy steel bearings are as good as most aftermarket ceramic bearings, but you can add CULT bearings for about $300 if you are so inclined.


I'm also seriously thinking of a set of Bullet Ultra 50 (tubeless). Has anybody actually owned/ridden these wheelsets or within the Bullet family? I can't find reviews other than just lame product announcement soundbites. 

FWIW I went from a set of 2006 Neutron to 2010 Shamal Ultra and I love the Shamals.


----------



## jonkjos (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Orange Julius,

I didn't know that Campy offered a tubless version of the Bullet Ultra wheel. I didn't see that in the Campy web page. Please let me how you learned of this option. 

What do you think of the disadvantage of the slightly higher weight of these wheels. As I'm not a racer (just want to go as fast as possible in group rides) I have discounted that issue. Do you feel the same?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

jonkjos said:


> Hi Orange Julius,
> 
> I didn't know that Campy offered a tubless version of the Bullet Ultra wheel. I didn't see that in the Campy web page. Please let me how you learned of this option.
> 
> What do you think of the disadvantage of the slightly higher weight of these wheels. As I'm not a racer (just want to go as fast as possible in group rides) I have discounted that issue. Do you feel the same?


All "Ultra" wheels are tubeless compatible. As usual Campagnolo product descriptions aren't the most informative. But the Ultra wheels all have USB grade ceramic bearings, carbon hub shells, and tubeless ready rims.

I wish I could tell you my experience with higher weight wheels, but I don't have recent experience. I have ridden a set of Mavic Carbone SL for some time, borrowed from a friend, and I liked them. Really great for pace line riding. 

In the past I had a set of boat anchor heavy Gipiemme wheels, I think about 28m deep and heavier at around 1700gr for the set. I liked them and didn't mind the weight so much.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> All "Ultra" wheels are tubeless compatible. As usual Campagnolo product descriptions aren't the most informative. But the Ultra wheels all have USB grade ceramic bearings, carbon hub shells, and tubeless ready rims.
> 
> I wish I could tell you my experience with higher weight wheels, but I don't have recent experience. I have ridden a set of Mavic Carbone SL for some time, borrowed from a friend, and I liked them. Really great for pace line riding.
> 
> In the past I had a set of boat anchor heavy Gipiemme wheels, I think about 28m deep and heavier at around 1700gr for the set. I liked them and didn't mind the weight so much.


OK, I was wrong: the Bullet Ultras are not tubeless-ready. Poop on Campag for this!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Ultra name refers to the improved bearings and carbon hub shells.

Ultra for USB

Ultra 2 for CULT

I am also tempted to buy a set of bullet Ultras.

But to make it more difficult fir myself I should sell a set of Boras first


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

orange_julius said:


> OK, I was wrong: the Bullet Ultras are not tubeless-ready. Poop on Campag for this!


Incorrect. Get the Bullet Ultra 2-way fit.
Campagnolo Bullet Ultra 2-Way Fit wheelset


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kmak said:


> Incorrect. Get the Bullet Ultra 2-way fit.
> Campagnolo Bullet Ultra 2-Way Fit wheelset


Yes, but those are older models. They removed it as an option recently, boo.

https://twitter.com/tkcampyna/status/245981538846650368


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

orange_julius said:


> Yes, but those are older models. They removed it as an option recently, boo.
> 
> https://twitter.com/tkcampyna/status/245981538846650368


Got it, didn't know that!


----------



## jonkjos (Aug 18, 2010)

*Not All Ultra Wheels have Ceramic Bearings*

I have seen auctions on eBay that show Bullet Ultra wheels with and without ceramic bearings. The ceramic bearing model is about $300 more than the wheels with standard steel bearings. I read the Campagnolo web page on this wheel and I believe it stated that bearing type was an option. 

I just decided to buy Zipp 101 wheels instead of Bullet wheels. The weight is lower, and the aerodynamic reviews on this lower profile wheel are exellent. For an older group ride type rider like me this seems like a nice everyday wheel that serves the purpose well. It isn't as flashy as the Bullet wheels, but, hey, I'm not a flashy guy in the first place.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

I am considering these too; I have a set of Al rim clinchers as every day wheels, and I like the idea of being able to swap wheels without swapping pads on a carbon clincher. I'm also interested in people's experience. I've ridden Record hubs for years with no problems. I doubt there's a materially "better" hub on the market.


----------



## alvinzeng (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer Ceramic Bearings.


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Bump. Anyone have any experience to offer? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yes, I do. ..*



EarleMosley said:


> Think of buying these wheels to replace my 2003 Campy Neutrons.
> Anybody have these wheels?
> 
> Thanks


And they are sublime. Just fantastic wheels. . stiff, aero and amazingly good in cross winds. A great everyday or race wheel for flat to rolling terrain. I've always had great luck with Campy wheels and these are no exception. And they (Ultras) are CULT ceramic, it's marked on the wheel. They don't use grease, but a thin oil like Tri-flo from time to time. They spin FOREVER.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> FWIW I went from a set of 2006 Neutron to 2010 Shamal Ultra and I love the Shamals.



Were you using your Neutron as all-purpose wheels or climbing wheels? What did the Shamal bring to the table? 

I'm 175lb, back on a steel frame again, and am deciding on a spare set of wheels. Having looked and looked at custom options, I keep coming back to the Neutron Ultra to complement my current Neutron, of which only the rear needed retouching after 8000-9000mi. Have been happy with the 2010 Neutron as a climb-oriented all-purpose wheel.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Zampano said:


> Were you using your Neutron as all-purpose wheels or climbing wheels? What did the Shamal bring to the table?
> 
> I'm 175lb, back on a steel frame again, and am deciding on a spare set of wheels. Having looked and looked at custom options, I keep coming back to the Neutron Ultra to complement my current Neutron, of which only the rear needed retouching after 8000-9000mi. Have been happy with the 2010 Neutron as a climb-oriented all-purpose wheel.


Zampano, I weigh about the same. I used the Neutron as an all-day rider. There were two reasons that I bought the Shamal Ultra: (1) to try tubeless and (2) because I sold a bike - including the Neutron - to a friend. By all counts that wheelset is still doing fine even today. 

I never used a Neutron Ultra but I like the features that "Ultra" brings: two-way tubeless compatible and even nicer bearings than the "standard" Record-level hubs. 

I'm sure you will be happy either way, but I like to try new things, so if I were you I'd get a Shamal Ultra just because!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

orange_julius, I see I can't go wrong--thanks!


----------

